# Vids in sigs?



## User16625 (3 Apr 2014)

Is it ok to have a funny movie clip from youtube in my sig? Theres no list of do's and dont's so I better ask.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2014)

Only as a link, not the actual clip.


*Signatures* - Signatures may contain two lines of text and two links and must not contain inappropriate or offensive content. No images are allowed, except our own smilies or a single approved ticker. Text should be no larger than the default forum post size and formatting should not overly emphasise your signature in comparison with the surrounding message text. Signatures are a privilege and can be revoked. The moderator team reserves the right to modify or remove signatures without notice.
Do's and dont's are *HERE*


----------



## User16625 (4 Apr 2014)

Cheers thats exactly what I was looking for. 
Also I find the Help section a bit subtle. Even after reading your answer, I had to use CTRL and F to find it on the home page.


----------

